# HELP!! Dk40se loader problem



## Brozum01 (Nov 17, 2021)

HELP!! Dk40se loader issue? I'm not sure if this is normal, but has anyone came across this. I don't get full lifting or curling power to my loader unless I engage my hst moving slightly forward or backward. If this is not normal, what might my problem be? It has 305 hrs on it, fluid is full and not contaminated, new filters. I noticed it yesterday doing heavy loader work. It's the first time I've needed it to lift to capacity. Without HST engaged it wouldn't lift, as soon as a barely push forward or backward pedal it lifted very strong. Even lifting loaded rear tires off the ground with a heavy duty 6 ft brush hog on 3pt.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's not better to have the rear loaded tires coming off the ground! How far out is the load in front of the tractor? What capacity are you considering as max?


----------



## Brozum01 (Nov 17, 2021)

It wasn't at max it's a kl401 loader 2760lbs at pins and 3730lbs breakout force. I was lifting maybe 2000lbs in the bucket. But without engaging the hst with wouldn't even begin to lift and wouldn't curl it. As soon as I barely pushed the forward pedal, it lifted it and didn't struggle a bit. It's like loader hydraulic pressure was being diverted until I engaged the hst


----------



## baccaratchurchill (8 mo ago)

I had the same problem. It turned out to be that the quick-connect hydraulic coupler toward the belly of the tractor had become partially disconnected but not readily apparent when looking at it. After reconnection everything worked fine. Reconnection was a bit tricky - the hose was under pressure and the valve could not be pushed against it. I had to take a wooden block, put it over the valve, and hit it with a hammer. It opened up just enough that a few dops came out to relieve the pressure. That allowed the reconnection to proceed.


----------

